# Need advise from people who know Abu-Dhabi



## Rahulma (Jun 23, 2010)

Hi,

I have been doing some research for housing and I could not help noticing how Dubai and Abu Dhabi are different. One example is obvious: there are more supply of housing in Dubai than Abu-Dhabi.

If you know Abu-Dhabi, can you tell me more about the rental market there and good areas ? My work is going to be pretty much in DT Abu-Dhabi. If you know neighborhoods let me know.

Thanks,
R


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

What is your budget ?

As a very rough rule, prices in AUH are 50% more than a similar piece of housing in Dubai.

Also, buildings with "facilities" i.e. gym, underground parking, 24hr security are more common in Dubai. 
If you are looking for a 1 bedroom in down town AUH, it may cost anything from 80k to 140k, depending on the quality of the building.

And parking is a huge problem if your building does not have underground parking.

The whole DT (Hamdan, Khalifa) area is ok, tourists club area is a bit of a mess due to the construction, Khalidiya is quite expensive and somewhat "upmarket"....


----------



## Mohammed-Awaad (Jul 23, 2010)

Hi,
are u planing to have cars or using taxies only? 
if yes, so I suggest you to be in tourist area where everything is around including AD Mall


----------

